# tax relief for fathers



## strebor (3 Sep 2009)

can my children father claim tax relief for them we are no married and do not live together.


----------



## mathepac (3 Sep 2009)

There is no tax relief allowable for children. The living arrangements of their parents makes no difference.


----------



## JJ1982 (3 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> There is no tax relief allowable for children. The living arrangements of their parents makes no difference.



Actually if the kids spend one night a year with the father, then he can claim a lone parents tax credit worth €1830 per year (as can the mother)


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Sep 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> Actually if the kids spend one night a year with the father, then he can claim a lone parents tax credit worth €1830 per year (as can the mother)


 
Correct, application on form OP1. Info leaflet IT9. It is called the  
One Parent Tax Credit.


----------



## GreenQueen (3 Sep 2009)

- Providing  he is not cohabiting with his girlfriend; fiancee or wife.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Sep 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> - Providing he is not cohabiting with his girlfriend; fiancee or wife.


 


strebor said:


> can my children father claim tax relief for them we are no married *and do not live together*.


 
Think that's covered in the OP's original statement.


----------



## GreenQueen (3 Sep 2009)

No it's not actually Graham.

If a separated father is not living with his ex partner - with whom he had children he is not automatically entitled to claim this tax relief.  If he is cohabiting with another person then he is ineligible.

For example; Ms Strebor & Mr X have a child together but subsequently break up.  Mr X moves out and claims the tax credit.  Mr X moves in with Ms Y and he now cannot claim it - regardless of any arrangements that he has around maintenance and access.  

HTH


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Sep 2009)

green queen you are of course correct. In one of my occasional states of blinkered vision ( which usually happens after either too much work or too little wine  ) I was assuming that the father was not living with his childrchilds mother nor with any new partner. I.e. A lone parent living alone. In which case he would of course qualify. Neither parent qualifies unless they do not co habit with another partner.


----------



## salman22 (4 Sep 2009)

*This Is A Test Comment*

This is a TEST Comment
Salman Khan
Salman Khan
http://www.google.com/


----------



## dont1know (14 Sep 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> green queen you are of course correct. In one of my occasional states of blinkered vision ( which usually happens after either too much work or too little wine ) I was assuming that the father was not living with his childrchilds mother nor with any new partner. I.e. A lone parent living alone. In which case he would of course qualify. Neither parent qualifies unless they do not co habit with another partner.


 
Is the rule Cohabiting or living together as Husband and Wife, which is a joke as if you not actually Husband & Wife you can't share you tax allowance/credits etc.  This as to be a test case.

My understanding is living together as Husband and Wife in name etc.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## GreenQueen (14 Sep 2009)

cohabiting = living together as a couple but not married.

HTH


----------



## danash (15 Sep 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> cohabiting = living together as a couple but not married.
> 
> HTH


 

What would happen if the co habiting partner broke up with the new partner for a week and coincidentally the child came to stay over for one night during that week ?


----------



## ironman (15 Sep 2009)

That scenario will not happen in the future if the government implements the recommendation made by The Commission on Taxation  that the one-parent family tax credit should only be allocated to the *principal carer only. *It is absurd that a parent only has to take the child one night a year to claim the tax credit.


----------



## sparkeee (15 Sep 2009)

i dont think its absurd,its a loophole.


----------



## danash (16 Sep 2009)

sparkeee said:


> i dont think its absurd,its a loophole.


 

Why is it a loophole....? Doesn't there have to be some measure ? How do we calculate blood alcohol levels ? Is there not a measure?

How do you actually measure the cost of being a father ? Separation is more expensive than non separation and all this credit does is replace the loss of the married person credit.


----------



## Bronte (16 Sep 2009)

ironman said:


> the recommendation made by The Commission on Taxation that the one-parent family tax credit should only be allocated to the *principal carer only. *It is absurd that a parent only has to take the child one night a year to claim the tax credit.


 
I don't agree in the case of joint or partial custody that the tax credit should be taken away.


----------

